# International B275



## Inter (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi all,
I am suspecting a head gasget problem with my 1962 Inter B275. Can anyone assist with advise as to where I can get hold of a workshop manual?

I appreciate any advice offered

Thanks:fineprint


----------

